# Migliore wax...?



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just seen this wax for sale on "shinerama" and have never heard of it before. I also googled it and went on there website...wax seems to be a zymol or swissvax rival as the price is fairly high. Has anyone used these waxes and if so then what's the verdict...?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

never herd of it before but it looks quite interesting,

if they deliver to england i will make an order in the new year :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

have a look in the Showroom, as IIRC Clever Nickname uses it on many of his Ferrari posts and has done some reviews as well.

I know Mr Epoch has recently got some so we'll be trying it out very soon


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

nicp2007 said:


> never herd of it before but it looks quite interesting,
> 
> if they deliver to england i will make an order in the new year :thumb:


Autobrite sell it:wave:


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

catch the pigeo said:


> Autobrite sell it:wave:


so do Shinermama http://www.shinearama.co.uk/search.php?fmanu=MIG . I agree that the wax looks interesting and if anyone does buy some i would be keen to hear reviews as i am sure that many people on here would.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

I really love this wax! I've got Primo as well as Competizione and I can tell you that they're in a category of their own. The feel of the wax is different, the shine is different, and the sheeting is most definitely different than any wax I have... and I have lots. In a side-by-side sheeting competition with Swissvax Concorso (BOS in EU) Migliore had far better sheeting capabilities than SW... that tells me a lot there. Here's a review I did a while back on Primo and you can expect within the next couple of days another review on Competizione. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=111904 Ask HC1001 what he thinks about it .

BTW, this is also one of the BEST smelling waxes I've got... close tie with Onyx and Concorso! And AFAIK it's one of the most natural blends on the market...

- Jesse


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've used them all :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Autobrite have a package with the wheel sealant and normal wax which I'm tempted by, but also want to try the expensive one. Just a quick thing, are they soft enough to apply by hand? If so, very tempted! And are they like a spring/summer wax or are they pretty durable?


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Something about the Migliore website turns me off. Comes across as a homebrew wax with a big price tag. No details whatsoever on the contact us page...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well the reviews look VERY good, packaging looks amazing and the price is reasonable for the amount you get to me. Primo works out less than half the price of BOS for instance. I'm gonna try it from autobrite I reckon


----------



## tobybmw535i (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah i might try some of this in the new year looks like a good products thats a bit different to your SV and zymol. Nice packaging too!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just one question: which one?! I think Primo as it's 1/3 of the price of the competizione and the tub it 2oz bigger, the comptitzione reckons only 3 months out of an application anyway. And also... read a review which said water spotting was a problem as there was no quick detailer, but autobrite have one? Anyone know if it sorts the problem out?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

blake_jl said:


> Something about the Migliore website turns me off. Comes across as a homebrew wax with a big price tag. No details whatsoever on the contact us page...


I wouldn't judge a book by its cover  http://victoriawax.com/


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Clever Nickname said:


> I wouldn't judge a book by its cover  http://victoriawax.com/


You seem to be the man in the know! Does this quick detailer solve water spotting problems mentioned in other posts?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I used Primo now for a month or so and no water spotting here, lovely smell and it does feel like you are leaving something on the car which is not the case with a few other waxes I've tried, deffo in my top 2 waxes.

The service from Migliore was spot on too................:thumb: Ordered from the states arrived at my villa 3 days later.

Review here............

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138962

I'm going to try Competizione next, cheers Jesse.................:thumb:


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

Clark said:


> I've used them all :thumb:


Used them all, but don't stock them!

Should one read anything in to that?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

spooks said:


> Used them all, but don't stock them!
> 
> Should one read anything in to that?


Sounds like you've made your mind up about Migliore, I took a punt on a wax I've never heard of and only on 1 persons recommendations BUT........ I know Jesse (AKA Clevernickname) know's his stuff so I put some cash on the line needless to say I'm very happy with "Primo". Worth the £50 odd pounds when I have a tub of Zymol Creame for around the same price and Primo beats it hands down (I still love my Zymol though.....)

:thumb:


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

Actually no, not at all, the question speaks for itself. If a highly regarded detailer tries the full range, but does not stock them - one would ask why not? Only looking for some feedback.

Like everyone else, I'm always looking for something better, who knows it might be Migliore!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Clark said:


> I've used them all :thumb:


Any thoughts you'd like to share, Clark?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

spooks said:


> Actually no, not at all, the question speaks for itself. If a highly regarded detailer tries the full range, but does not stock them - one would ask why not? Only looking for some feedback.
> 
> Like everyone else, I'm always looking for something better, who knows it might be Migliore!


Well, just because they don't stock it yet, doesn't mean they won't. Or maybe it just means that right now they've got too many LSP's on the table, etc. Then again, they may be waiting for the other kids to try it and see how it fairs. Who knows? I went with my gut on this one, as I had a feeling that it was a bit different than the others and my hunch was correct.

Out of all my waxes *I've got tons of them from Eagle 1 to Zymöl Vintage* I'd definitely rate this one in the top 5.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Clever Nickname said:


> Well, just because they don't stock it yet, doesn't mean they won't. Or maybe it just means that right now they've got too many LSP's on the table, etc. Then again, they may be waiting for the other kids to try it and see how it fairs. Who knows? I went with my gut on this one, as I had a feeling that it was a bit different than the others and my hunch was correct.
> 
> Out of all my waxes *I've got tons of them from Eagle 1 to Zymöl Vintage* I'd definitely rate this one in the top 5.


which one?

the Migliore Competizione Carnauba Wax or the Migliore Primo Blend Carnauba Wax?


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

A valid point Jesse, who knows, they may stock it yet!

When you say different, what do you mean, I've read its not as easy as others to apply?
Which represents best value of the range as a starter, I don't mind dipping a toe in, just dont wanna get it bit off!!

Hows Doloris???


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

amiller said:


> which one?
> 
> the Migliore Competizione Carnauba Wax or the Migliore Primo Blend Carnauba Wax?


I've got both. Competizione is a bit easier to apply and remove than Primo, but both give outstanding results... though I do favor Competizone .


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

spooks said:


> A valid point Jesse, who knows, they may stock it yet!
> 
> When you say different, what do you mean, I've read its not as easy as others to apply?
> Which represents best value of the range as a starter, I don't mind dipping a toe in, just dont wanna get it bit off!!
> ...


No it's not as easy to apply and remove as the others, but the "extra" effort is well worth it. When I say "extra" I mean a few more swipes with a MF and that's it. Unlike the "quick and easy" "easy on easy off" products on the market, this one requires a bit more attention when applying and removing. Once you've tried this wax you'll see what a menial "effort" I'm referring to.

Deloris the Detailasaurus will be put to sleep soon, unfortunately :*(. She's got a bad case of road rash, street herpes, etc. so I've already begun looking for a successor... have my eye on a well-kept Hyundai H1 with 170 HP... . Actually a very nice van with lots of space. I also considered a Mercedes Vito, but just couldn't get on with the car as a whole..


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

Poor Deloris, last I heard she was looking forward to a new coat!! Give her a good send off!

I've bought and sold about 6 vitos for my business and wont buy another, too unreliable for us! I couldnt ever get comfortable in them, seat too upright in relation to the pedals or something!!

Turkey tonight?



Got VW transporers now!! Loving it!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

spooks said:


> Poor Deloris, last I heard she was looking forward to a new coat!! Give her a good send off!
> 
> I've bought and sold about 6 vitos for my business and wont buy another, too unreliable for us! I couldnt ever get comfortable in them, seat too upright in relation to the pedals or something!!
> 
> ...


Yeah I had plans for her, but... I've also looked into Transporters, but they're a fortune here! I felt the same in the Vito... felt as if I was "stomping" on the brake and gas like a ****roach rather than "pressing" it.

No turkey for me tonight mate. I don't believe in department store and flower company-generated holidays much these days . My thanks goes out to DW instead :thumb:.


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

Dont think i ever saw a hyundai H1, my mate who runs a builders firm drives a renault traffic and swears by it - says its reliable and rapid

But then all builders vans are rapid!!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

spooks said:


> Used them all, but don't stock them!
> 
> Should one read anything in to that?


Dont stock them yet... 

Read into that what you will  :lol:

My Daily run around currently has 4 different Migliore waxes on the bonnet for a winter test :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got some primo coming next week from Mark at autobrite, can't wait to give it a whirl! This is the thread that made me do it!  Oh and 15% off now so was only £51 and as I ordered it with a group buy saved on postage


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I want to try competizione if mark has it in stock over at AB towers :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I know he's got an order coming in, which will include the Primo, not sure about the other one though. Couldn't stretch that far with christmas


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> I wouldn't judge a book by its cover  http://victoriawax.com/


You are absolutely right there. Victoria Wax's website isn't the best. But they also don't put a $250 price tag on their Concours either.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Still waiting for my wax, but hear it's coming in early this week! Can't wait


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I have had the pleasure of using Competitione and will get a write up done soon


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Im very interested in this one Migliore Frutta Blend if anyones tried it?


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

^I had a lot of fun applying it on my car but I haven't put it outside in the sun yet since I just waxed my car and its 11pm here in the States. It smells of oranges (not RBOE style though) and it melts instantaneously in your hands for quick hand application. Its also somewhat sticky after you remove it but I like that aspect of the wax


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

Clark said:


> Dont stock them yet...
> 
> Read into that what you will  :lol:
> 
> My Daily run around currently has 4 different Migliore waxes on the bonnet for a winter test :thumb:


Noticed on the Migliore site, you are now a reseller, I take it you liked them then!

When will you start stocking them?


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> Out of all my waxes *I've got tons of them from Eagle 1 to Zymöl Vintage* I'd definitely rate this one in the top 5.


sorry for bringing up an old post but what is your top 5


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Epoch said:


> I have had the pleasure of using Competitione and will get a write up done soon


Still waiting?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Was just about to post a thread about migliore... anyone got opinions on the brilliant trim detailer, I've been testing it recently, just wanna know another opinion first. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Was just about to post a thread about migliore... anyone got opinions on the brilliant trim detailer, I've been testing it recently, just wanna know another opinion first. :thumb:


I really like it - durability seems pretty good even in the wet


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, I've been applying it with a megs foam applicator, waiting a bit then buffing it off otherwise it just seems to sit there. Just wondering if maybe I should leave it as long as possible to actually dry? I'm VERY impressed with it, since having it I haven't picked any other trim dressing up. I love the natural finish it leaves and the best bit is how little is used!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

maggi112 said:


> Was just about to post a thread about migliore... anyone got opinions on the brilliant trim detailer, I've been testing it recently, just wanna know another opinion first. :thumb:


Leaves a nice natural finish imo, not greasy either, seems to last well too.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers fellas. Just the same as me, I was amazed at how durable it seemed to be when it's so watery. I just can't get my head around how it was sticking to the trim, when say nltg is so thick.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ultimate Shine said:


> sorry for bringing up an old post but what is your top 5


 In no particular order, excluding the first mentioned, which is my all-time fave...

1. Collinite 845 and since they're cousins I'll put 855 next to it
2. Supernatural V2
3. Migliore Competizione 
4. Liquid Glass (for its versatility)
5. Sonax 100% Premium (not very durable but gives and awesome shine)

I use 845 topped with a nuba on my own cars...


----------



## klan_bmw (Jun 24, 2007)

Yesterday I tried the Migliore Primo Blend Carnauba wax.

How do you apply & remove the wax?

It was hard to remove wax, I thing that I did something wrong. I waxed the car and after, I removed the wax starting in the first panel.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Clark said:


> Dont stock them yet...
> 
> Read into that what you will  :lol:
> 
> My Daily run around currently has 4 different Migliore waxes on the bonnet for a winter test :thumb:


Any conclusion regarding durability ....??

Competizione vs Vintage can you give your opinion?


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

what colour is the original liquid wax? 

Love the look of the bottle :argie: lol.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Racer said:


> Any conclusion regarding durability ....??
> 
> Competizione vs Vintage can you give your opinion?


I applied Competizione to my run around car (single stage red astra!) at the Start of November. The bonnet was clayed, machine polished then IPA'd before application - the car has been washed twice since then through all the winter months and the wax is still beading pretty well considering how much bad weather we've had - I was pleasantly surprised!

I suspect Vintage will still beat it on Durability but not by a huge amount :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Primo is very durable too, one of my favourite waxes so far. Was very impressed. It's application is completely different to any other wax I've used also, someone on here I think described it as applying a layer of armour (probably clever nickname) and I totally agree.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I can see alot of people not getting on with the waxes to start with as the application is quite different to most others but once you get the hang of them they are very good indeed


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Clark said:


> I applied Competizione to my run around car (single stage red astra!) at the Start of November. The bonnet was clayed, machine polished then IPA'd before application - the car has been washed twice since then through all the winter months and the wax is still beading pretty well considering how much bad weather we've had - I was pleasantly surprised!
> 
> I suspect Vintage will still beat it on Durability but not by a huge amount :thumb:


Thanks Clark :thumb:


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

i have used it before an i use mostly zymol an can say it is of great quality for a great price hope this helps.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DiamondD said:


> i have used it before an i use mostly zymol an can say it is of great quality for a great price hope this helps.


Thanks , im trying to get "rid" of Zymol and im testing other wax regarding durability and looks...
Going to test migliore soon


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Gentlemen,

I see that PB made the Migliore line available on their side.

Since my Z Concours is running out, it is time for me to get a new wax. It will be between these and Dodo Juice Supernatural.

Could the people with this wax (Clever Nickname, Clark, etc), provide some more feedback on them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

i sure hope its good have just splashed out on detailing spray,frutta blend,tyre gloss,trim sealant,wheel sealant going off impressions on here (thanks maggi) will give them a whirl when they arrive and post impressions:buffer:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Bump, cause I think this is an upcoming brand that needs more talking and sharing of experiences


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Primo is my "Use for special occasion" wax, not the easiest to use but a very rewarding wax, leaves something behind that other waxes don't the only problem is I can't put my finger on what it is............


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

How is the beading compared to Supernatural or BOS? Does it sheet more or does it bead very tightly as Z Concours? Pictures please


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Tiauguinho said:


> How is the beading compared to Supernatural or BOS? Does it sheet more or does it bead very tightly as Z Concours? Pictures please


Beading is good, durability will leave the others behind imo, I haven't touched supernatural since getting primo so glad I got it when I did, mark had his 15 per cent off so was £50 

And I know what was meant above, it leaves something behind which is slick and other waxes don't. And I. like that a lot


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback maggi112, however would still love to see a beading shot if possible  

Clever Nickname described a lot of sheeting action, curious to see how much it is.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Thanks for the feedback maggi112, however would still love to see a beading shot if possible
> 
> Clever Nickname described a lot of sheeting action, curious to see how much it is.


Buy the Vintage


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Racer said:


> Buy the Vintage


Give me the money


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Give me the money


Dou-te é com uma marreta na cabeça :buffer:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wha'? ANyone else confused by this? When did zymol come into the picture?


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Maggi, its a little inside joke between me and Racer 

I am seriously tempted by the Migiore line... but Dodo Juice Supernatural keeps on coming into the picture


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Honestly, I haven't picked my supernatural up since I got my migliore. Something about it just feels that bit more special


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Feels a bit more special how so? You mean exclusivity from using a not very known wax or real world difference?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well that at first was good for me, I picked it up when only a few people were starting to talk about it, but primo feels very special in it's application, and looks. It also leaves a finish unlike any other wax I've used. I've read it as being described as leaving a layer of wax you can feel, like armour, which I agree. It's also proved to be pretty durable for me, still going strong since december on my mums car


----------



## HighPerformer (Mar 6, 2010)

lol....to be bring back down to earth.. I've test the competizione & primo verry verry PITA to remove...the result cause for me no surprinsing.... It is not a " must have" for me!

BP


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

HighPerformer said:


> lol....to be bring back down to earth.. I've test the competizione & primo verry verry PITA to remove...the result cause for me no surprinsing.... It is not a " must have" for me!
> 
> BP


Did you put it on too thickly?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

HighPerformer said:


> lol....to be bring back down to earth.. I've test the competizione & primo verry verry PITA to remove...the result cause for me no surprinsing.... It is not a " must have" for me!
> 
> BP


Interesting first post...


----------



## HighPerformer (Mar 6, 2010)

no, i apply a verry thin layer with hand. Finally, i personally see much more wetness and clarity by waxes between 20$-60$.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

amiller said:


> Interesting first post...


Absolutely, but I won't question his right to state his opinion by the amount of posts he has


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Tiauguinho said:


> Absolutely, but I won't question his right to state his opinion by the amount of posts he has


I just like a hello so i can welcome everybody! :thumb:


----------



## HighPerformer (Mar 6, 2010)

That's my opinion, i don't know how other think about the applying and the results.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

HighPerformer said:


> no, i apply a verry thin layer with hand. Finally, i personally see much more wetness and clarity by waxes between 20$-60$.


How long have you been detailing if I may ask?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

HighPerformer said:


> lol....to be bring back down to earth.. I've test the competizione & primo verry verry PITA to remove...the result cause for me no surprinsing.... It is not a " must have" for me!
> 
> BP


We need more info on application, how long it was left on for etc?

Primo was not the easiest thing to remove but it was deffo not a PITA..........

It's not to everyones taste but myself, Maggi112 and Jesse aka Clevernickname swear by it.....................:thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Pig rating of 4-5 then ?

I was looking at it on the PB website today.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

At first it's not the easiest wax to remove, because yes there is a bit more resistance to it when removing than other "let haze and remove" waxes that you can buy at gas stations and corner stores, but once you get use to it it's nothing to remove at all... I'd actually compare this wax application to finding the perfect snow foam application; nobody gets it right the first time so yes, it takes time to find that perfect dilution of foam and APC and you have to figure out the correct waiting time to get the best results. This wax is different from all others, therefore it needs different attention. I love the stuff .


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Pics of beading please but preferably video of it sheeting/beading


----------



## HighPerformer (Mar 6, 2010)

Clever Nickname said:


> In no particular order, excluding the first mentioned, which is my all-time fave...
> 
> 1. Collinite 845 and since they're cousins I'll put 855 next to it
> 2. Supernatural V2
> ...


Look here "clever nickname" you range your best "high end wax" in such "normal waxes and even sealants" hmm.... that is significant for experience (maggi122)....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What have I been accused of now?


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> What have I been accused of now?


Dont know matey i cant understand what the hell hes trying to say.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Neither can I? I think he meant I'm just jumping on a bandwagon from that post? I was just about to fight his corner as well! We need a dislike button as we as a thank button! 

Hehe and look here sounds like he's picking a fight in a pub!


----------



## HighPerformer (Mar 6, 2010)

as mentioned that's my personal opinion, not a reson to justifiable..

that's funny "clever nickname" goes an "maggi 122" comes....:lol:

food for thought
:wave:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry? I'm in hertfordshire and jesse isn't in the UK. You're a funny man :thumb: sure you could check ip addresses, the mods probably can if anyone cared about your storey


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

HighPerformer said:


> Look here "clever nickname" you range your best "high end wax" in such "normal waxes and even sealants" hmm.... that is significant for experience (maggi122)....


Have i missed something because reading clever nicknames post he said they were his favourites i dont see him saying favourite high end lsps


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol funny how highperformer has logged off? Must be you catchthepigeo since you've just joined in. I'm watching you... :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

haaaaaa


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

amiller said:


> oh my....


Tell me about it. I'm waiting for an answer now! I actually spat my drink out when I read it! It's not like jesse isn't well known and a few people on here have met me


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Tell me about it. I'm waiting for an answer now! I actually spat my drink out when I read it! It's not like jesse isn't well known and a few people on here have met me


or are you the same person..... :doublesho

:lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

amiller said:


> or are you the same person..... :doublesho
> 
> :lol:


Ahh you got me, I'm secretly driving ferraris around on youtube in my spare time! The smart is just my prefered choice of car cos I'm mental :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

HighPerformer said:


> Look here "clever nickname" you range your best "high end wax" in such "normal waxes and even sealants" hmm.... that is significant for experience (maggi122)....


Listen mate, my "favorites" have nothing to do with $price$ as I'm not a brand whore, nor am I easily swayed by shrewd marketing. In fact some here that know me well, may view me as a bit of a cynic when it comes to products. Please do note that some of the other "high-end" waxes I have are not even on my top 5 list... among those would be Best of Show and Zymöl Vintage. Each of the waxes on my top 5 list have a reason why they're my favorites among the 35+ waxes I own. Also please note that the "Thanks" you received from me was an accident and now I can't remove it. Relish it, as I'm sure it will be the only one you'll ever receive on this forum...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I thanked him cos I thought it was funny


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well folks my Migliore Competizione Blend will be here on thursday with all the additional wheel seal, detail spray and tyre dressing and rubber treatment.

I am quite looking forward to it TBH and i cant wait to carry my iphone round in the bag the wax comes in


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Neither can I? I think he meant I'm just jumping on a bandwagon from that post? I was just about to fight his corner as well! We need a dislike button as we as a thank button!
> 
> Hehe and look here sounds like he's picking a fight in a pub!


I do enjoy a good pub fight...  Where did this guy come from?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Well folks my Migliore Competizione Blend will be here on thursday with all the additional wheel seal, detail spray and tyre dressing and rubber treatment.
> 
> I am quite looking forward to it TBH and* i cant wait to carry my iphone round in the bag the wax comes in*


Too sad


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Clever Nickname said:


> I do enjoy a good pub fight...  Where did this guy come from?


Dunno, it's that catchthepigeo person, same person didn't you know?


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Well folks my Migliore Competizione Blend will be here on thursday with all the additional wheel seal, detail spray and tyre dressing and rubber treatment.
> 
> I am quite looking forward to it TBH and i cant wait to carry my iphone round in the bag the wax comes in


Please post your impressions and pics and video of beading and sheeting if possible


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Well folks my Migliore Competizione Blend will be here on thursday with all the additional wheel seal, detail spray and tyre dressing and rubber treatment.
> 
> I am quite looking forward to it TBH and i cant wait to carry my iphone round in the bag the wax comes in


Looking forward to your thoughts on them, Paul! Or maybe YOU are "HighPerformer"??? Make sure you take out the bottom plate in the bag and lose the marbles first! He, he you're gonna lose your marbles . You'll know what I mean once you get it!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Dunno, it's that catchthepigeo person, same person didn't you know?


Dude, that's spooky... how did yo know I was gonna say that??? Are you me??? :lol:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Jesse, if there's one persons opinion on this site that hand on heart I can say i can tust, it would be you. Ever since seeing the pics of what you can do with a Ferrari and finishing them off with a coat of Primo, I've wanted some. I even asked my mum if she could go to a Ferrari fair held annually in Newbury to see if she could get me some. If I still was in the market for a £50 wax I'd buy it tomorrow.

Just remember one thing though about Mr Pigeon:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Jesse, if there's one persons opinion on this site that hand on heart I can say i can tust, it would be you. Ever since seeing the pics of what you can do with a Ferrari and finishing them off with a coat of Primo, I've wanted some. I even asked my mum if she could go to a Ferrari fair held annually in Newbury to see if she could get me some. If I still was in the market for a £50 wax I'd buy it tomorrow.


Shame it's now something like £80, competitzione is now £220 or something! :doublesho


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Shame it's now something like £80, competitzione is now £220 or something! :doublesho


I could edit it, but you get the picture. Mr Pigeon hasn't exactly been quick to post up pictures of his work. I leave myself open to criticism as photo's of mine are in my garage. May not be perfect, but then I'm not going to start a war with the likes of Jesse, Paul Dalton and MarcVXR/RS


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Jesse, if there's one persons opinion on this site that hand on heart I can say i can tust, it would be you. Ever since seeing the pics of what you can do with a Ferrari and finishing them off with a coat of Primo, I've wanted some. I even asked my mum if she could go to a Ferrari fair held annually in Newbury to see if she could get me some. If I still was in the market for a £50 wax I'd buy it tomorrow.
> 
> Just remember one thing though about Mr Pigeon:


Awww, thanks man... :thumb: And where did you get that picture of my brother??? 



maggi112 said:


> Shame it's now something like £80, competitzione is now £220 or something! :doublesho


Yep, importing things does have its disadvantages . VAT for one... shipping, etc.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I did speak to one person who imported the entire range to try out direct from migliore, charlie I think it was? Not sure if that worked out much cheaper though/


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> Awww, thanks man... :thumb:


Feel the love dude 

(and yes I relly did ask my mum to go to a Ferrari fair, and she did, but couldn't get it  )


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm I love these keyboard warriors, he seems to have kept quiet now


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Dunno, it's that catchthepigeo person, same person didn't you know?


Oi watch it you


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> I could edit it, but you get the picture. Mr Pigeon hasn't exactly been quick to post up pictures of his work. I leave myself open to criticism as photo's of mine are in my garage. May not be perfect, but then I'm not going to start a war with the likes of Jesse, Paul Dalton and MarcVXR/RS


Mate i don't know if my post has been misunderstood i was merely
stating to high performer or who ever he is.
That Jesse had not said his that these are my favourite high end waxes.
Can you tell me were I've criticised Jesse or anyone else's work on here
i have not posted any pics of my work because i look after one car my own
and if iam honest my work is not a patch on some on here.
The dig about the internet warrior its very rare i publicly disagree with anybody on here
i may think some people are wrong but usually don't sat so.
I don't like cant be bothered to get into an argument over car cleaning usually .
Back to my original point i was not having a dig at Jesse and if it was taken that way
then sorry chaps


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey I meant the keyboard warrior towards highperformer sorry, I think maybe someone got confused then wheb i said you were the aame person! But you were the first to come on after he left lol


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Hey I meant the keyboard warrior towards highperformer sorry, I think maybe someone got confused then wheb i said you were the aame person! But you were the first to come on after he left lol


To be honest mate i thought you were joking :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Good man, I was just laughing at how someone can join up then accuse two members, quite frequent members at that, of being the same person! And you were just the first person who joined in the discussion after he logged off


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

That's where I got confused 

I take it your not the same person then? In which case you can ignore what I said as it's aimed Ultimate Shine or who ever it was who took his frustrations out on Jesse.

Either way he has come back and hasn't shown us pictures of his work.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol this highperformer suggested me and jesse were the same person. Where he got it from? And why we would be I dunno  as soon as jesse logged off I logged on and he pointed it out.

SO when he logged off I noticed catchthepigeo entered the conversation so as a wee joke suggested it was highperformer again! 

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> That's where I got confused
> 
> I take it your not the same person then? In which case you can ignore what I said as it's aimed Ultimate Shine or who ever it was who took his frustrations out on Jesse.
> 
> Either way he has come back and hasn't shown us pictures of his work.


No definatley not the same person so no problems here it did get quite cofusing back there.:wave::thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Lets get back on topic please, waxes


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Good man, I was just laughing at how someone can join up then accuse two members, quite frequent members at that, of being the same person! And you were just the first person who joined in the discussion after he logged off


The reason i chirped up was because of the way highperforated seemed to be reading things that were not their to be read anyhow back on topic.
Wish i had not read this thread another wax i want and cant really afford


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

any review on migliore original and frutta?


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

Frutta was sticky for me after removal. I didn't like that aspect so I gave it back to my friend


----------



## mattytemp (Nov 24, 2012)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

This thread is almost 3 years old, mattytemp.


----------



## mattytemp (Nov 24, 2012)

No I accidently posted on this. Ment to put it in a diferant thread.


----------

